# Just Adiut to pickup my first van - Vantage Sol



## WDVAN (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am picking up my first Van on Thursday, and I am about to get active on the forum. Its taken me seven months from starting to look to finally making the jump and buying a Van. I must say that after looking at various options I think I have eventually choose the right Van and I am delighted with support from the Vantage guys so far.

I am based around the Glasgow area and I intend to spend most of my time up north to begin with, I have holidayed in the Ardnamurchan / Skye and Harris area for the last five years. As I said earlier, I pickup the Van from Leeds on Thursday, any suggestions for a couple of nights  stay either in the Borders or the Cumbria area? I also would be very interested to hear from any other Vantage owners and getting involved in any local meets. Any pointers would be much appreciated.

Regards Willie


----------



## REC (Feb 5, 2018)

:welcome::camper: it's exciting picking a new van up! We get ours on Monday although not our first. I would recommend joining as a full member, get poi all over the country and Europe so rarely stuck for somewhere to park up for the night!


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, van sounds good.


----------



## saxonborg (Feb 5, 2018)

WDVAN said:


> Hello everyone, I am picking up my first Van on Thursday, and I am about to get active on the forum. Its taken me seven months from starting to look to finally making the jump and buying a Van. I must say that after looking at various options I think I have eventually choose the right Van and I am delighted with support from the Vantage guys so far.
> 
> I am based around the Glasgow area and I intend to spend most of my time up north to begin with, I have holidayed in the Ardnamurchan / Skye and Harris area for the last five years. As I said earlier, I pickup the Van from Leeds on Thursday, any suggestions for a couple of nights  stay either in the Borders or the Cumbria area? I also would be very interested to hear from any other Vantage owners and getting involved in any local meets. Any pointers would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards Willie



You could try the Kielder area, there is a good pub stopover at the Anglers Arms.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Feb 6, 2018)

A superb choice of van but then I may be biased


----------



## Old Git (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## WDVAN (Feb 6, 2018)

phase3begins said:


> A superb choice of van but then I may be biased



Thanks , how has the Neo been ?


----------



## WDVAN (Feb 6, 2018)

saxonborg said:


> You could try the Kielder area, there is a good pub stopover at the Anglers Arms.


Cheers will have a look


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Feb 7, 2018)

phase3begins said:


> A superb choice of van but then I may be biased


 Best thing we ever bought.
OK it has a few battle scars from taking it places a camper shouldn’t go but everything still works.
Even though it is a bit battered Vantage still maintain it as though it was a new vehicle.


----------



## WDVAN (Feb 7, 2018)

phase3begins said:


> Best thing we ever bought.
> OK it has a few battle scars from taking it places a camper shouldn’t go but everything still works.
> Even though it is a bit battered Vantage still maintain it as though it was a new vehicle.



Good to know. So far the Vantage guys have been brilliant. Driving down tomorrow from Glasgow to pick it up.


----------



## Deleted member 51975 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi and welcome.  We're going to look at a second hand Vantage Sol on Monday so hope it ticks all the boxes.  Enjoy yours


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

It's well worth joining as a full member to get all the overnight POIs, extra info, discounts, etc.
You've probably picked up the van by now... hope you have years of happy adventures together :drive:


----------

